# wtb hks cam wheels



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

So, I am working on my sky this week. but, I could not find the ex cam hks wheel? Does somebody still has one laying around doing nothing the shelf?


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

enshiu said:


> So, I am working on my sky this week. but, I could not find the ex cam hks wheel? Does somebody still has one laying around doing nothing the shelf?





Hi 


We have 3 sets of new ones in stock if that is of help to you give us a call if is?:thumbsup:.



Regards MGT


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I need only the In wheel as I already have the ex wheel.


----------

